# Time Priorities for Season Passes



## wdwms (Jan 10, 2003)

Greetings,
I often use my Tivo in the evening to watch say a program and a baseball game. I enjoy putting the baseball game on pause, jumping back to another live show watching that until a commercial, jumping back to the game, and so on.

This is fine and dandy, however I often get interrupted by season passes that need to record and use a tuner. Now so far this is all normal operation. However many of these shows that I'm recording have repeats at a later time that evening or at say 3am. I'd really like to see an option on the season passes that you can specify that it would be OK to record this show "after hours", or its OK that Tivo doesn't record the absolute first run of the show, grab a repeat a few days later.

Additionally when the option pops up telling you Tivo needs to change channels, an option to say "View other times for this program" would be great so you can easily switch out the recording to another time.

thanks!

-t


----------



## GeneD (Jun 26, 2002)

These were GREAT suggestions, and would solve a major problem I am having getting my wife to adapt to the TiVo. Was anything ever done on either idea?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is pretty highly requested. If you take the survey link at the top of the page you will see it as a common request I believe.

Also it was in some of the TiVo Advisor surveys recently sent out.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-04/tivo-prepping-4-tuner-hd-dvr/


----------

